# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hernia Operatie-Ervaringen Alphakliniek

## Gast: kim

hallo daar,
wij hebben een vraagje, is er hier iemand die geopereerd is in de alphaklinik in munchen? graag ervaringen en reacties.. mijn vader wordt er misschien binnenkort geopereerd dus we zijn benieuwd hoe het is en hoe het bij jullie is verlopen...

groetjes
kim

----------


## PDJ

Kim,

Zie Alpha kliniek ervaringen door Meine van der Sluis. 

gr.Paul.

----------


## csylla

Hallo ik heb geen ervaringen met de alphaklinik,maar hoop hier wel wijzer van te worden, na 3 mislukte herniaoperaties en een injectie in mijn ruggezenuwen  :Mad:

----------


## inemienemutte

> hallo daar,
> wij hebben een vraagje, is er hier iemand die geopereerd is in de alphaklinik in munchen? graag ervaringen en reacties.. mijn vader wordt er misschien binnenkort geopereerd dus we zijn benieuwd hoe het is en hoe het bij jullie is verlopen...
> 
> groetjes
> kim


hallo Kim,

Ik las je oproepje over de Alphakliniek in Munchen. Misschien heb je iets aan de website www.nvvr.nl Hier staat wel veel negetieve verhalen over deze kliniek. Je kunt je ook laten behandelen in de kliniek in Heereveen (Friesland). Als de hernia niet te ernstig is! En de zorgverzeraar moet het vergoeden. Heel veel sterkte voor je vader.

----------

